# Can Valbazen and Ivomec be given at the same time?



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a few goats that I am treating for lice and everyone needs to be dewormed. Is it ok to give Valbazen and Ivomec on the same day?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I probably wouldnt

reasoning: you dont want to kill off the worms to fast. Valbazen is a strong wormer.

Are you giving the Ivomec IM or orally?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with Stacey.

are any of the does pregnant? If so, Valbazen would most likely cause an abortion.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Use Ivomec plus, it's strong and will also kill lice
or Cydectin..Eprinex


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

valbazen is only unsafe in the first 3 months of pregnancy - late pregnancy its ok. Most people just refrain from using it all together during pregnancy though


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification...I was told to avoid it all together during pregnancy probably just to stay on the safe side.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I gave valbazen to pregnant goats years ago, before I knew better and had 2 abortions the next day, They weren't early in their pregancy, can't remember exactly how far along, but I know it was past the half way point,with fairly large fetuses. Wont do that again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for the clarification...I was told to avoid it all together during pregnancy probably just to stay on the safe side.


 For me... I rather not take the risk giving Valbezen to my pregnant Does..... my boer bucks worked so hard getting those girls preggo... :wink: hlala: :lovey:

I also wouldn't give Valbezen and Ivomec ... at the same time....


----------

